# Wondering what kind of dog we have?



## nancylee (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey all,
I have a dog I rescued from the south about 6 or 7 years ago when I did a ton of dog rescue. He looks kind of like a collie dog, but has black, tan and white fur. He is just a natural!! He stays up at night, and barks whenever he hears anything - which, since we only have chickens we lock up at night, is pretty annoying. 

What is really interesting about him is that he sits outside the chicken pen during the day and whenever s predator type bird flies overhead, he barks at them. I often wonder if I'm imagining this - do they really bark at birds overhead?? He certainly keeps our girls safe, and he isn't aggressive even when they are out and walking around the yard. I wish I knew what kind of dog he is! He is friendly with us, but certainly not one who wants to come into the house. I'll try to post a picture! 

Here's a link:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23866828616/in/dateposted-public/

Thanks,
Nancy


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Beautiful dog. Have no idea what breed but probably mixed. (That tail reminds me of my Karakachan, who I have seen leap into the air in an attempt to catch a predator as it dove for my baby geese. I had a full blood German Shepherd who would jump up and bark at flying predators too.)


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a four legged, muddy footed floor tracker.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Tibetan mastiff or mix there-of.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Coloring looks some Australian Shepherd....James

http://www.australian-shepherds.de/images/113.jpg


----------



## Agriculture (Jun 8, 2015)

I don't understand the thought process behind wanting to know what breeds make up a mongrel. If one wants to know his dog's genetic makeup one should either buy a purebred or have it DNA tested. I still don't see the point of the latter, since after getting the results the mongrel which was tested is still no less a mongrel.

Yeah, possible Tibetan Mastiff mix, since there are so many Tibetan Mastiffs around. Couldn't be a Rottweiler mix, a Collie mix or a German Shepherd mix, since those breeds
are so rare.

Sure, color looks like it could come from some Australian Shepherds, also some Border Colllies, Min Pins, Dobies, Salukis, Rotties, Cocker Spaniels, Afghans, Chihuahuas or a dozen other breeds which are found in black and tan. It must be a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel mix, that's it.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't think the sarcasm was needed.

She asked a simple question. 

Don't feel compelled to participate if it bothers you.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Nancy, he's a beautiful dog who is obviously good at his job.

You are lucky to have him!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Actually, purebred dogs are often found in animal shelters, even rare ones. And when you start looking at mixed breeds and accidental litters, one male dog can propagate many litters in his general area.


----------



## nancylee (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you for your kind responses. I appreciate it! We love Beau and are so glad we rescued him! 

And Agriculture, you are preaching to the choir here. I've rescued 3000 or so dogs from the south, and I took them no matter the breed. I just love dogs. I was curious about my guy because he seems to have been born to do what he's doing and he doesn't look like any of the breeds I've seen mentioned as a livestock guard dog. 

Maura, you are 100% correct. I often rescued purebreeds. Some jerk in N Carolina decided his purebred chocolate lab puppy was too noisy, dropped him off. My transporter grabbed him as the "shelter" worker was about to put him in the gas chamber. He went into a guide dog program, and the "owner" got my number a few weeks later and wanted him back. Labs, goldens, many cattle dogs, Great Pyrenees, you name it, we've either rescued the breed, or watched them get killed. Heartbreaking. Spay and neuter! 

Thank you again, all, for your help! 

Nancy


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

He looks like he could very well be a mutt. But I would say he could also have a bit of English Shepherd in him, and he may qualify as an English Shepherd outright. The black and tan pattern is common, and larger males do occur because the bloodlines are still hardy and diverse. http://www.englishshepherd.org/ If you want to see more pictures, look up the "English Shepherd Society" facebook group and you'll probably see some black and tans in the photo section.

I'm always afraid that they'll become a popular breed and be ruined, but you can read a lot of about them starting with that site. What they are is basically a land-race breed formed here in the United States, derived from general farm dogs brought over from the UK. They're closely related to Aussies, Border Collies, Rough Collies, and Old Scotch Collies. 

As far as temperament goes, the common theme for English Shepherds is versatility, intelligence, and very rules oriented. They're bred to be general farm dogs, and it is actually pretty common for them to guard chickens like yours does. Larger males like yours (he looks like he has some muscle) will often take it upon themselves to make sure other animals, and even kids, stay within their assigned boundaries. Things like that. During down time most ES will watch over the property, and do not usually tolerate varmints. Most of them are "loose eyed" herders. They are typically laid back and will not herd animals unnecessarily. They make good therapy and SARS dogs too. Most of them are pretty athletic.

I grew up with an ES that was had a pretty high guardian drive. They definitely will bark at birds of prey if they have a reason to.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

Nancy, here are some examples of some heftier English Shepherd males, and some black and tans I have seen in the registered ES circles. It may seem like they're not a breed, but they are. Like I said, they're bred for temperament and general farm-dog versatility. And I guess, to a degree, genetic diversity is being intentionally maintained in terms of appearance.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

He looks similar to a dog I had . He was a Bernese mountain dog.
Great dog.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

I was going to suggest English Shepherd as well. I have three, and bred them for several years. My ES boy is about 60 pounds. How big is Beau? The behavior is absolutely like my dogs, including guarding against aerial predators. Good find!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I am sticking with "Four Legged, Muddy Footed, Floor Tracker".


----------



## nancylee (Mar 8, 2011)

Sourdough, he sure is a four-legged muddy footed floor tracker!!!! 

He does look like that English Shepherd. I am most amazed by the guarding against birds in the sky. Who even knew that dogs looked up at the sky?? I don't remember any other dogs I have had who have done that. And yes, he is about 55 or 60 pounds and all muscle. No fat on our boy!! 

Thanks for the help and the pictures. So interesting to learn of these different dog breeds!!!


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

bernese mountain dog?


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Agriculture said:


> I don't understand the thought process behind wanting to know what breeds make up a mongrel. If one wants to know his dog's genetic makeup one should either buy a purebred or have it DNA tested. I still don't see the point of the latter, since after getting the results the mongrel which was tested is still no less a mongrel.
> 
> Yeah, possible Tibetan Mastiff mix, since there are so many Tibetan Mastiffs around. Couldn't be a Rottweiler mix, a Collie mix or a German Shepherd mix, since those breeds
> are so rare.
> ...


Knowing what breed a dog is will give the owner more insight into potential health issues down the road. There are certain breeds I would never want pure or dominantly mixed in because of their tendency to have very expensive Achilles Tendon issues, for instance. Some breeds are more prone to cancers the owner might want to be more proactive to search for early diagnosis. Some breeds are more prone to blindness.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Declan said:


> Agriculture said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the thought process behind wanting to know what breeds make up a mongrel. If one wants to know his dog's genetic makeup one should either buy a purebred or have it DNA tested. I still don't see the point of the latter, since after getting the results the mongrel which was tested is still no less a mongrel.
> ...


Besides, when you're talking about your dog, you can either say, "Well, he's a mongrel about 60 pounds, clean muzzle, four-square stance, muscular, tipped ears, long tail, full coat that doesn't take much care . . ." and go on to describe the English Shepherd breed standard, including working traits, or you can say, "We're pretty sure he's an English Shepherd," and the person you're talking to will have just as much information about your dog.

What I don't understand is the thought process behind feeling compelled to belittle people. I guess I'm lucky that way, though.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Laura Workman said:


> Besides, when you're talking about your dog, you can either say, "Well, he's a mongrel about 60 pounds, clean muzzle, four-square stance, muscular, tipped ears, long tail, full coat that doesn't take much care . . ." and go on to describe the English Shepherd breed standard, including working traits, or you can say, "We're pretty sure he's an English Shepherd," and the person you're talking to will have just as much information about your dog.
> 
> What I don't understand is the thought process behind feeling compelled to belittle people. I guess I'm lucky that way, though.


I used to say with our Aussie mix, "She's a Heinz 57 because that is how many breeds are in her." She was a beagle Aussie mix and nobody but my vet believed the beagle part and he called that the first time he saw her. On her records she was a beagle mix not an Aussie mix. Her mom was a beagle and her dad another aussie mix.


----------

